# Berried female



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

So I am wondering if it is possible for berried shrimp to drop a couple eggs here and there, i woke up this morning to check on her and it looks like the egg count has diminished alot. My water parameters are all perfect. Temp is always at 24.

Could it be that some of eggs werent good anymore? Shes only been berried for 3 days. I havent found or seen any dropped eggs. Looks like alot less effs though.

Pic 1 = 3days ago

Pic 2 = today


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

Also its worth noting its her first pregnancy. Ive read somewhere that first time mothers will drop some eggs here and there because until they learn how to care for 20-30 eggs they can only care for a certain amount of a way lesser number


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

Very normal. They typically hatch 50-60% of the eggs. Fret not, it all seems normal to me.


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

thezenmaestro said:


> Very normal. They typically hatch 50-60% of the eggs. Fret not, it all seems normal to me.


Awsome thank you so much I can breathe a bit easier now &#128578;


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

freshwater shrimp: breeding


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

How are things going in your tank buddy? Updates?


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

thezenmaestro said:


> How are things going in your tank buddy? Updates?


Hey man tank is foing great added a few more plants and a lava rock and tweaked the branch and the drift wood.

All 4 Red Cherries are alove and well.
4 out of the 5 of my black and blur Rilis are still alive. Unfortunatley i lost the pregnant one butbher babies live on! She past away and a week later i see a bunch of tiny baby shrimp. And none of my other shrimp have berried yet shes the only one.

Heres a video you can see the babies tiny little buggers swimming in my moss ball.


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

Heres the picture ....why cant i post a video?


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

Mattyshrimp said:


> thezenmaestro said:
> 
> 
> > How are things going in your tank buddy? Updates?
> ...


Heres a picture of a baby maybe a few days old max a week


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

Awesome. Things looking much stable, it seems.

On a related note, in my tank I added 50 odd RCS and none of them berried yet. I can see the shrimp molting fine and didn't see any causality in last two weeks. I bought sterile shrimps I guess lol.


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

thezenmaestro said:


> Awesome. Things looking much stable, it seems.
> 
> On a related note, in my tank I added 50 odd RCS and none of them berried yet. I can see the shrimp molting fine and didn't see any causality in last two weeks. I bought sterile shrimps I guess lol.


I feel ya none of.my others berried yet , but maybe mine are all male, i see a bunch of molts as well but no saddles or berried shrimp


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

I removed my fish and made it a shrimp only tank. Started feeding them Hikaru shrimp cuisine. That thing has worked for me in the past. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

Ok what I saw today, made me a tiny bit happy. Found two berries shrimps. Should start setting up another tank soon now (for the culls).


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

Nice congrats!


----------

